# Siemens Soft SPS (WinAC)



## eYe (26 Januar 2010)

Nabend,

ich habe derzeit ein Projekt auf dem Schreibtisch in dem eine Visualisierung die Daten von 21 Profibusteilnehmern anzeigen soll. Die Profibusteilnehmer sind über LWL in Ringstruktur an einen OLM G12 gekoppelt.
Geplannt war bisher eine 317-2 PN/DP (8k Peripherieadressen), doch nun frage ich mich ob eine Soft SPS nicht günstiger und einfacher wäre.

Hierzu ein paar Fragen mit der bitte um Beantwortung 

1) Siemens Soft SPS heißt WinAC?
2) Kann die Soft SPS kann mit Step7 programmiert werden?
3) Entspricht die Leistungsfähigkeit einer 317-2 PN/DP (Besonders die möglichen Peripherieadressen)?
4) Gibt es verschiedene Lizenzen für WinAC und was kostet es wenn ich eine 317-2 PN/DP "ersetzen" will?
5) Kann ich diese auch auf einem MP377 installieren, oder  besser ein PanelPC 477B?
6) Spricht aus eurer Sicht etwas gegen die Soft SPS? (Diese Anlage ist nicht echtzeitkritisch und zeigt im wesentlichen nur einen Haufen Messwerte an)
7) Anbindung an WinCC Flexible 2008 auf dem gleichen PC stellt hoffentlich kein Problem dar?
8) Kann ich auf dem PC noch einen OPC Server installieren (Kommunikation über TCP/IP), oder braucht WinAC zufällig alle Resourcen?^^


Danke für jeden Hinweis


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Januar 2010)

1) Ja
2) Ja
3) Leistungsfähigkeit (Speed) hängt vom PC ab, Peripherie 16k
4) Ja, Win AC RTX 1230,-, WinAC MP für 377 800,-
5) Prinzipiell ja
6) Grundsatzfrage
7) Gehe ich davon aus (soll heißen keine Ahnung)
8) siehe 7)

Grundsätzliche Frage: Sollen nur die Daten vom Profibus für die Visu eingelesen werden oder steuert das Teil noch was?


----------



## Proxy (26 Januar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe derzeit ein Projekt auf dem Schreibtisch in dem eine Visualisierung die Daten von 21 Profibusteilnehmern anzeigen soll. Die Profibusteilnehmer sind über LWL in Ringstruktur an einen OLM G12 gekoppelt.
> Geplannt war bisher eine 317-2 PN/DP (8k Peripherieadressen), doch nun frage ich mich ob eine Soft SPS nicht günstiger und einfacher wäre.
> ...


Zu 1) Ja stimmt es gibt aber auch WinRTX
zu 2) Wird programmiert wie einen normale SPS
zu 3) Soft-SPS sind sogar schneller als "normale SPSen" Stichwort PanelPC oder Microbox
zu 4) Lizenzen brauchst du nicht wenn du nur die SPS laufen lässt wenn WinCCflexible dann brauchst du einen Runtime.
zu 5) Du kannst sie auf dem MP377 installieren diesen Panel hat sogar die leistungsfähigkeit einer 317 wenn ich mich nicht täusche glaube das panel M277 eine 315
zu 6) ne auch wenn die visu tod ist dann läuft die sps
zu 7) ne ist kein problem besonders nicht bei den mp's (softbus)
zu 8) kannst ja denn opc in der visu ankreuzen und der überträgt das dann brauchst du die lizenz dafür. 

MfG


----------



## Proxy (26 Januar 2010)

shit zu langsam


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Januar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> shit zu langsam



Hast dafür mehr beantwortet ;-)


----------



## Rudi (26 Januar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> ...
> zu 4) Lizenzen brauchst du nicht wenn du nur die SPS laufen läst...


Bin ich nicht überzeugt davon. Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Proxy (26 Januar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht überzeugt davon. Wie soll das gehen?



Da hast du recht bei der CD war ein USB stick dabei.

Berichtige die NR 3: Du brauchst einen Lizenz ist aber bei der CD dabei die du kauft bei der SoftSPS. Die CD kostet so um die 600 Euro (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2010)

Licensen werden für die Soft-SPS und für die flex runtime
gebraucht. Ich würde immer die pc basierende Lösung nehmen
die ist doch wesentliche leistungsfähiger und bringt im Bündel
noch einen OPC Server und profinet Master mit. Das können
die mp's. noch nicht.


----------



## Proxy (26 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Licensen werden für die Soft-SPS und für die flex runtime
> gebraucht. Ich würde immer die pc basierende Lösung nehmen
> die ist doch wesentliche leistungsfähiger und bringt im Bündel
> noch einen OPC Server und profinet Master mit. Das können
> die mp's. noch nicht.



Doch ich benutze MP277 mit OPC geht super. Profinet geht noch nicht meines Wissens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Doch ich benutze MP277 mit OPC geht super. Profinet geht noch nicht meines Wissens



Ich meinte der opc Server ist beim pc immer dabei. 
Beim mp musst du ihn doch zu kaufen?


----------



## Proxy (26 Januar 2010)

Ja dort musst du die lizenz dir kaufen damit er läuft


----------



## SW-Mech (27 Januar 2010)

Nicht vergessen:

Bei einem normalen PC braucht man zur WinAC RTX noch einen DP-Master.
Für 21 DP-Teilnehmer müsste man wahrscheinlich eine CP5613 nehmen (ca. €900.-).

Bei den Siemens-PC ist der Master teilweise integriert, leider aber nicht der leistungsfähigste.

Gruss


----------



## eYe (27 Januar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Doch ich benutze MP277 mit OPC geht super. Profinet geht noch nicht meines Wissens



Eigentlich würde ich lieber ein MP377 anstatt des PC 477B nehmen, allerdings habe ich gelesen das der OPC Server beim MP377 aufgrund des Windows CE nur das XML Verfahren unterstützt wird. Somit soll der OPC etwas träge sein und auch nicht alle Clients können XML?


PS: Danke nochma an alle für die Antworten :s12:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2010)

Noch einmal meine Frage: macht die SPS auch noch etwas anderes als datensammeln oder ist dies ihre einzige Aufgabe?


----------



## eYe (27 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Noch einmal meine Frage: macht die SPS auch noch etwas anderes als datensammeln oder ist dies ihre einzige Aufgabe?


Entschuldige, muss ich überlesen habe die Frage 
Die SPS nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand nur benötigt um die Daten der Geräte via Profibus einzusammeln. Diese werden dann auf dem 19" Touch dargestellt und in Form eines OPC Servers der übergeordnete GLT zur Verfügung gestellt.
Also keine reellen E/As...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Entschuldige, muss ich überlesen habe die Frage
> Die SPS nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand nur benötigt um die Daten der Geräte via Profibus einzusammeln. Diese werden dann auf dem 19" Touch dargestellt und in Form eines OPC Servers der übergeordnete GLT zur Verfügung gestellt.
> Also keine reellen E/As...



In diesem Fall genügt es eventuell einen Profibus-OPC-Server mit entsprechender Profibuskarte einzusetzen und die SPS ganz unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen. In Frage kämen hier z. B. die Produkte von Softing. In der Kombination sicher günstiger als CP1613+WinAC. Natürlich nur, wenn wirklich keine Steuerungsaufgaben erledigt werden sollen.


----------



## eYe (27 Januar 2010)

Problem ist das der Kunde auf SIEMENS Lösungen besteht, sprich ich muss auf jedenfall einen Panel PC477B oder MP377 nehmen und dort sind ja schon Profibuskarten enthalten.
Aber ich denke das wohl auch die Software (wenn überhaupt auf die HW SPS verzichtet werden darf) von Siemens sein muss 

Aber falls nicht, würde dann ein entsprechender DP-OPC Server mit der vorhandenen Hardware (DP Karte im 477B oder MP377) zurecht kommen?


----------



## Proxy (27 Januar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich lieber ein MP377 anstatt des PC 477B nehmen, allerdings habe ich gelesen das der OPC Server beim MP377 aufgrund des Windows CE nur das XML Verfahren unterstützt wird. Somit soll der OPC etwas träge sein und auch nicht alle Clients können XML?
> 
> 
> PS: Danke nochma an alle für die Antworten :s12:



JA die MP's haben eine Schnittstelle die XML benutz. Hatte damit aber noch nie Probleme ist wirklich simple auch mit anderen Herstellern. 
Als Träge empfinde ich ihn nicht kommt aber wie immer darauf an wieviele und wie große Daten du übergibst.


----------



## SI_PRO (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich würde dir auf jeden Fall den 477C empfehlen! Der ist deutlich leistungsfähiger als das MP377. Vor allem wenn du WinCC flexible & die WinAC drauf laufen lässt. Für den 477C gibt es Kombipakete mit WinAC + der WinCC Flexible Runtime drauf. Lizenzen sind da schon dabei. 
Außerdem ist die OPC Anbindung nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich einfacher zu realisieren.

:wink:


----------



## eYe (13 Februar 2011)

Nochmal eine kurze Frage zur *WinAC MP*, wozu genau ist die beiligende MMC mit 512MB?
Ich habe die Option WinAC MP auf dem MP377 installiert und die Soft SPS mit der Visu am laufen und zwar völlig ohne die Karte. Auch nach Spannungsverlust sind noch alle Daten vorhanden...

Ist das eine kostenlose Beigabe? ^^


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Februar 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Ist das eine kostenlose Beigabe? ^^



Ja ist so, nimm sie dankend an und mecker nicht 

Einen Sinn macht sie schon, nach Fertigstellung deines Projektes, kannst
du auf dieser Speicherkarte ein Image vom Panel ziehen wie auch ein Backup
von der Soft SPS, mit ihren ganzen Dateninhalten. Übrigens werden die 
Lizenzen mit gesichert, das ganze hat den Charme, das du bei einen er-
forderlichen Gerätetausch, alles mit einen Restore wieder einspielen kannst. 
Im übrigen hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das die WinAC hin und wieder einen,
Totalausfall hat und einfach alles vergisst, leichte Demenz, leider vergisst 
Sie auch das Sie eine Soft SPS hatte und Mann muss deshalb alles wieder
neu einspielen, wenn den ein Backup vorhanden war. 
Deshalb hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch den PC gewählt, vor allen Dingen 
weil der Preisunterschied nicht so groß ist. Im übrigen wird auf kurz oder
lang die soft SPS auf den Multi Panels durch eine PC Variante ersetzt, dazu
kommen neue IPC mit Atom Prozessor, die sollten schon längst am Start 
sein, der große S hat da allerdings noch Probleme mit den noch größeren
In... der seine Hadware noch nicht ganz bereit hat.


----------



## eYe (15 Februar 2011)

Ich nochmal... ^^

Also Backup habe ich nun durchgeführt. Es reicht ja aus die Backup Funktion vom Panel zu nutzen, oder machst du noch etwas zusätzliches?

Allerdings habe ich nun noch ein Problem mit dem archivierten Projekt. Auf meinem Rechner läuft STEP7 V5.4 SP5 + WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2 und nun halt auch noch die installierte Software WinAC MP.
Wenn ich nun einem Kollegen das Archiv gebe, so kann er es zwar öfnnen mit der Meldung das Protool? und WinCC FLexible fehlen, aber er kann nur den Projektnamen sehen und keine SPS...
Er hat die gleiche STEP7 Version, HW-Konfig ist aktuell und die WinAC Software installiert.

Kann ich die Soft SPS etwa nur programmieren wenn ich WinCC Flexible installiert habe?!? :/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

Eigentlich mache ich auch nichts anderes, als das Backup aus der CE Ebene. 
Es besteht noch die Möglichkeit zusätzlich den Aktuellen Zustand der Soft SPS zu sichern 
mit Funktionen aus der flexibel Runtime auf den Panel. Diese könntest du so-
mit aus der SPS Ebene eine Art RAM nach ROM Funktion durchführen, wozu
man das auch immer nutzen möchte. 

Zu den Rechners deines Kollegen, befürchte ich das er flexibel installieren 
muß, da die Option für die WinAC MP ja in flexibel installiert wird.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (1 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
mittlerweile sind 10 Jahre vergangen. Wie steht es um das Thema Soft-SPS bei Siemens?
Ich möchte ein Testprojekt für eine Lüftungssteuerung starten, möchte mich aber bezüglich der SPS noch nicht festlegen, da der Umfang noch nicht fest steht.
Für die Ansteuerung der Lüftung benötige ich 10 Analoge Ausgänge 0-10V 12 Bit.

Welche Hardware außer einer Analogbaugruppe brauche ich zwingend? Gibt es verschiedene Varianten einer Soft-SPS für Win10?

Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2021)

Die heutige Siemens Soft SPS heist "Open Controller" S7-1507 und S7-1508.
Sie werden mit TIA programmiert wie ein S7-1500.
Sie laufen meines wissens nur auf Siemens IPC. Kein dritt-Anbieter PC.

Es gibt auch eine Variante mit ein IPC in ET200SP Bauform, wo man direkt ET200SP Modulen anstecken kann, die S7-1515SP mit S7-1505 Open Controller.
Es gibt einige Themen über der 1515SP.


----------

